
Amazon customer complains, finds spiteful 10-inch dildo in his shopping basket - amlgsmsn
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/01/amazon-customer-complains-finds-spiteful-10-inch-dildo-in-his-shopping-basket/
======
dmm
A big problem with Amazon is that for many listings you have no idea what
you're actually getting. One example I recently saw was a listing for a name
brand phone case half the sellers were actually sending fakes. The review
section was a confusing mess of 5 star reviews from people who got the real
one and 1 stars from recipients of the fakes.

Another example is "The Game of Life" board game. A new version was recently
released that is completely different than the old one, yet the listing and
all the reviews for the old version are kept. So you are reading reviews for a
completely different game than you can actually buy.

